# To the Owner of the Spyderco.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, I know I'm late. We had a Barge project that ran late, and then I had sinus trouble.

The good news is, yes, I still have your address, and yes, the bevel is even and uniform. The ricasso says the blade steel is H-1, but it seems to polish quite easy. I'm also trying to get that bevel to meet the ricasso at a 90 degree angle. The way factory grinders "engage" the bevel leaves a rounded, uneven portion that drives me nuts. I have numerous shaping tools, and one of them is going to fix that horrible grind.

The shaping is 99% done, save for the grinding error. I will begin the stone work ASAP. Write me a PM anytime and I'll see if I can get some good pictures of the progress.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Take your time.. I appreciate this very much... Food on the table is more important than doing this Spyderco.. I do truly appreciate..
Pics when ya can.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I am done with the stone work. The ricasso is squared. The edge is uniform. The edge is sharp for the entire span. I will spend most of the afternoon polishing the edge and doing the photographic work.

BTW, I used to take the daily newspaper and cut out the day's date. My wife and I decided the liberal rag wasn't worth it anymore. I will still place your edge on the Queen of Hearts eye to show how uniform the edge has become. I will go to my UPS hub and find the best way to ship your knife back.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks so much. I cant say how much I truly appreciate this


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve, I've never polished H-1 before. When it first came out it was marketed for boaters, sailors and people who worked around salt water. It wasn't the section of cutlery I was working in.

The edge sharpened right away. The ricasso fought me a bit, but then again, they all do. Honestly, I look at that section as a sloppy cut with a power tool. I got it out, but yikes, that little area--if done wrong--looks like an error.

Also, I found out that H-1 is hard to polish. Oh, the scratches come right out, but the shine has a "foggy" look to it. So I used a PDP polish I got from Ken Schwartz and got the edge somewhere around 500,000 grit.

My work is always guaranteed. If you're unhappy, ship it back.

To enlarge the pictures, double click on them.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

That is an awesome piece of work. I am almost ashamed to actually use it. Definitely will not use it at work.. Thanks again...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My wife and I are going to be keeping an eye on the weather, we're going to get the first snow of the year. But the UPS hub is close to our home, so when the sun comes up we'll run our errands.

I took a couple days off going to the gym. This gloomy weather just keeps me yawning.

Oh, and I hope you like what I did squaring up the ricasso. To me, it makes the knife look more carefully finished.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks again. Be safe and dont rush on my account..


----------

